# 1939 Colson Tandem rear steerer



## vincev (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I have a ton of parts.Hopefully it will look like a decent bike when finished.Some parts are really bad so I cant go full restoration but with original finish,air brush,some rattle can[ugh] It will look presentable.Thanks to those on the forum for some parts help.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Great tandem, looks like it should clean up real nice. Whats your wife or girlfriend think of it?


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2011)

She loves the old bikes.Her car has been out of the garage all summer and no complaints. The one on the door keeps me in cold beer.lol


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice, It doesn't look like she says much. I'll post a picture of my Colson tandem tomorrow.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 10, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Nice, It doesn't look like she says much. I'll post a picture of my Colson tandem tomorrow.




I will do the same.! Looking forward to progress pics!


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks ,I could use some reference pics.


----------



## vincev (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks ,I could use some reference pics.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 11, 2011)

As promised, hers is one picture let me know if you would like any detailed pictures! 





 O.G paint, can't wait to get a few hours to clean his thing up and see how it will come out..


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow your tandem is very nice, I still haven't taken a picture of mine yet. I think my Bicycle Attention Deficit Disorder is acting up again. Yep it spells BADD.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 11, 2011)

BADD that's funny poop right there! We should start a club!  Thanks for the compliment I can't wait to clean this one up. I'm pretty lucky to have scored such an unmolested survivor! Cant wait to see yours!


----------



## axsepul (Oct 12, 2011)

is the front handlebar functional? does it steer


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, you can ride solo from the front or back. If you look closely all of the parts on the front half are girls ie seat, pedals, handlebars.. Very interesting design.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the picture.Is your paint job  original?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Funny*

It seems as if the later tandems put the guy in front and the chick in the back. That is how I would want it although you might get a nice view from behind?


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 12, 2011)

vincev said:


> Thanks for the picture.Is your paint job  original?




Yes paint looks as if there haven't even been any touch ups. It has a funky yellowish film covering it. I think it will come out really nice with a non abrasive cleaner. I'm gonna try a few things and see what works best.. I will be keeping an eye on this thread for progress pics as there are not s lot of these bikes left!


----------



## vincev (Oct 13, 2011)

hi DMNCLNR,If you get a chance could you post a pic of the rear seat post going into the frame and a pic of your fenders?? I think mine has to be redone because it doesnt match the front.I also have one factory painted chain guard that is different.Maybe a different year tandem.Your bike looks great.wont take much to clean it up.hope mone comes out 1/2 as nice.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 14, 2011)

Fenders are the same as the Colson imperial or to the best of my knowledge most guys and girls from 38-39. Your fenders appear to be rounded, they shoukdmcome to a peak... I will post pics tomorrow.


Dustin


----------



## vincev (Oct 14, 2011)

hi,my fenders are peaked so they should be correct.I am on the hunt for a mens saddle


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a correct one I can post up some pics tomorrow.. I even have the girls one if you need it too

Dustin


----------



## vincev (Oct 15, 2011)

DMNCLNR,do your fenders have pinstriping and if they do,about how wide is it?


----------



## DMNCLNR (Oct 15, 2011)

I will take pics for you to reference tomorrow.

Dustin


----------



## xyxhxiao@hotmail.com (Oct 27, 2011)

This is how I would think, although you might get a good view from behind it? It seems that if the chicken before and after the double guy in the back.


----------



## Jose (Feb 22, 2014)

*Colson Tandem*

Does anyone have any parts like rack/ the main rear mans crankset with dual crank for tandem. I have a basket case that's in need of restoring.  Please help.


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2014)

Jose-
In the attached threads, there are some Colson parts that I currently have listed for sale on the CABE that could go on this style tandem. A quick search in the catalog pages that I've seen don't show a rack for a tandem, but if you wanted to put one on, my style rack would be correct for this later style Colson tandem. The chainguard that I have would definitely be correct. The Delta firefly reflector is correct for 1938 Colsons. If you are going to have a bunch more questions, it may be a good idea to start a new thread in the discussion section and start by posting the serial number of your bike, that should be under the bottom bracket. Photos are always good too, even if it is a basket case.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53525-Colson-Tank-Chainguard-Rack&highlight=Colson
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...tor-amp-Mystery-Headlight&p=322505#post322505


----------



## Jose (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks I really appreciate all help. Kinda hard when using a phone and everthing zooms in / out.


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 23, 2014)

Jose said:


> Thanks I really appreciate all help. Kinda hard when using a phone and everthing zooms in / out.




My prob too


----------



## JAH609 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can anyone post detailed pictures of the paint and striping?


----------



## Colby john (Jun 6, 2017)




----------

